

(with-training Clojure/conj) - liebke
http://clojure-conj.org/training

======
icey
I don't know which members of Clojure/core will be instructing this class; but
I was at a Pragmatic Studio Clojure Programming session in 2010 and it was
very good.

That one was lead by Rich Hickey and Stuart Halloway, but some of the most
interesting parts of the class were listening in on conversations between
David Liebke (the OP of this submission / author of Incanter), Rich and Stuart
talking about Incanter and various moving parts inside Clojure.

I would imagine this class would also be quite good, no matter who leads it.
One of the things that I've noticed about the Clojure community is that the
people who know it well seem to be truly fluent in it as though it were a
spoken language. This literary way of considering software seems to lead to
interesting conversations about ways to solve problems that are applicable to
many other languages, not just Clojure.

tl;dr: These guys are pretty fucking smart, this class will probably be
awesome.

~~~
jcarden
Just found this too. I'll head over to Raleigh for Clojure. The programing
course looks nice too. I'm just getting into the whole LISP/ARC/CLOJURE scene
but I come from a Mathematica/Matlab background so this feels a bit more
natural than say Ruby and Django. I'm excited. Anyway to score some free
tickets?

